# any advice for St. Dominic's International School at Cascais Lisboa?



## carlos carlos

Hi, does anyone have information about St. Dominic's International School at Cascais i.e. reputation, quality of teachers, students.... etc.
Am considering to put my teenager daughters to that school in the coming school term, any advise is appreciated.

Thanks.
Melody


----------

